# Regular maintenance?



## Anonymous (Feb 18, 2007)

I usually just clean my reels of dirt and dust once and awhile but now that I am starting to buy nicer reels what should I be doing to keep them in their top shape?


----------



## MARINE0341 (Feb 19, 2007)

I hose mine off with the garden hose and then spray them with WD-40. Im not sure this is right either. Because they really are not smooth anymore. What do you expect for $15 reels.


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 19, 2007)

I dunno, but I need to do something, last batch I sent to D.R. - he told me it looked like I had gone saltwater fishing with them, but I've never been!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 26, 2007)

MARINE0321 said:


> I hose mine off with the garden hose and then spray them with WD-40. Im not sure this is right either. Because they really are not smooth anymore. What do you expect for $15 reels.



You are doing this wrong - sorry.

NEVER spray the reels with the hose, the water pressure forces the dirt and salt into the gear housing thus making the reels worse. Soak the reel in a bucket of water. On the boat we use a big cooler filled with water and just lay the rods with reel attached on top of the water filled cooler and let them soak for about 15 minutes. Wipe the outside of the reel with soapy water if cruddy and let dry. If they need more lube just put a dab of the proper reel grease on top of the old grease. At the end of the season i tear down the reels and remove the old grease then put in fresh.

The WD_40 is also a no-no. It will seep into the gear housing and breakdown the heavy gear grease - just wipe the outside with a rag with a little WD-40 or even better CRC, do not spray the reel.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 7, 2007)

I know this is really stupid of me but how do I open it up to put in the grease? Ive never taken apart a reel but mine feels like it needs a lil something. I have a Diawa it pretty much look like a cheaper procaster but its called the samari.


----------



## crankbait09 (Jan 23, 2012)

I am in the same boat.....I have nice reels and I want to make sure they are in tip top shape after each season. I am not mechanically inclined so I refuse to tear mine apart myself.

The past couple years, I have sent my reels in for service. The guy does an awesome job and his turn around is very quick!! (unless he gets swamped with reels). He is called "The Reel Mechanic", here is his website if you'd like to check it out.

https://www.fishing-tackle-repair.com/


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Jan 23, 2012)

Shimano has a good pdf tutorial on thier website for cleaning both spinning and casting reels. About once a year I clean my spinning reels, which basically consists of wiping it down with alcohol using cuetips. Then I put lightly oil the bail and handle. My casting reels are of slightly higher quality and I clean them more often. Also, casting reels have more exposed working parts than spinning reels do, so more dirt, dust, and sand can do more harm.


----------



## 00 mod (Jan 23, 2012)

There are people who will completely strip your gear clean lube and reassymble for like $15 each. I highly recommend letting a pro do it if you don't know how!

Jeff


----------



## LonLB (Jan 23, 2012)

For those still in the box pass take a look inside... :lol:


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 23, 2012)

sewing machine oil will also work.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 23, 2012)

00 mod said:


> There are people who will completely strip your gear clean lube and reassymble for like $15 each. I highly recommend letting a pro do it if you don't know how!
> 
> Jeff




There really is so much more to it than most people think.

I usually sonic clean, remove all bearing shields, flush bearings etc.

Only premium lube's too.


----------



## Beefer (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm a saltwater guy, so it's imperative that I keep my gear in good order. 

In this situation, I completely disagree with Capt Ahab's advise on soaking your reel in a bucket (no offense Capt.). That will allow water to get inside and not dry out. I learned from a well known captain to give them a shower. You don't want to use a hose because the pressure will also push water and debris into the interior or the reel.

Put them in the shower. I honestly bring my rods and reels into the shower with me when I get home. The shower head is gentle enough that it doesn't force anything inside, and strong enough to wash away the grime/salt. 

You should once a year (end of season is best) break down your reels, clean them out, oil and lube them, and change out drag washers as necessary. This gives you something to do in the winter months (rumor has it you guys have winters up north), and you're ready to go come first launch in the spring.


----------



## J.P. (Apr 19, 2012)

reel maintenance is intimidating at first, but it's very simple (and fun, yep, i need to get a life, hahaha) once you know how. a parts schematic is essential for a first timer, and taking photos of each step when taking it apart so you wil have a photo reference. it might take you one or two tries and you won't need the schematics anymore. once you open the reels, you'll be more familiar with the functions of each part, so when you feel any thing funny with the reel while fishing, you already know the problem. 
modesty aside, i'm now at a point when if presented with a pile of parts from a few different reels, i can put them all back together. 
but beware, simple reel maintenance could quickly get out of hand and evolve into reel tuning. i know guys who spent more on upgrades than what they originally paid for the reel.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 19, 2012)

Beefer said:


> I'm a saltwater guy, so it's imperative that I keep my gear in good order.
> 
> In this situation, I completely disagree with Capt Ahab's advise on soaking your reel in a bucket (no offense Capt.). That will allow water to get inside and not dry out. I learned from a well known captain to give them a shower. You don't want to use a hose because the pressure will also push water and debris into the interior or the reel.
> 
> ...





Beefer - I got the info about soaking the reels direct from Penn and so far it has worked for me; the added benefit is that it also takes the salt out of the line. 

We will also wipe the trolling reels down with Salt Away which is awesome! 

I also use the shower method and I think we are on the same page in that you never want to do anything that will force or push salt and debris into the reel.


----------



## Beefer (Apr 19, 2012)

We certainly are. I think I'd recommend a dunk over a soak, but hey, who am I. :mrgreen: 

As for schematics, and learning the process of reel maintenance, I can't recommend a better site then alantani.com. Alan is the reel guru. His site has schematics, and step-by-step photos on how to service many different types of reels. Alan is also a really nice guy, and more than willing to help.


----------



## azekologi (Jun 25, 2012)

Captain AhabThe WD_40 is also a no-no. It will seep into the gear housing and breakdown the heavy gear grease - just wipe the outside with a rag with a little WD-40 or even better CRC said:


> Ahab's right (god, I had to admit that). WD40 is a no-no. I find when using it on various projects that it tends to film and actually aid dust collection, rather that lube what it's supposed to (I long time ago I used to use it in door locks, but then found that they'd bind up quickly...graphite is the right lube for the job there). Anyway, I'd use sewing maching oil or reel greese that you can get @ your fishing supplier.
> 
> As for general dust/dirt...I keep my rods/reels on a rack, in the closet, in the house...less dust/heat there than in the garage, shed, or boat. Also, if you want to spend a small amount of $, a reel cover wouldn't be a bad idea. Personally I don't use one, but it's because of lack of fit rather than lack of want or necessity.


----------

